# Advice for new wheel brush.



## MiGomes (Oct 10, 2014)

So I got this new set of wheels that have narrow space between spokes. I find the daytona speed wheel brush too large, and I'm afraid it will scratch the wheel clearcoat over time.

What do you guys use/recommend for this case: Wheel woolies? Madness incredibrush? ...? They both seem narrower...

OR cut the daytona into a smaller diameter?


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Wheel woolies if money is not tight.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

As above for the Wheel Woolies there brilliant, there's also the smaller EZ brush which I've had for years and still looks good as new
https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/ez-det...3HRFFt7BpJe0LtO8rELq_imlxtaPFGZDk0aAkiX8P8HAQ


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Been using the small EZ detail on my Mini wheels. Works very well.


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Gotta be wheel woolies.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

And another for wheel woolies. Carbon collective wands are smaller but don't last as long. saverschoiceuk.com seems to be the cheapest place to get wheel woolies atm with the discount code


----------



## Vimpyro53 (May 4, 2016)

Got carbon collective woolies and fluffy end came away second time of using!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Don't forget the Envy green wheel brush. 

But another vote for genuine wheel woolies; had mine 6 years and they still look new and haven't shed anything. I shudder to think the abuse they've had over the years with extremely strong chemicals. 

Slims have rubber handle covers which may or may not be useful. 

Also don't think that you'll never use a particular size; the large one is perfect for doing arches and the smallest brush is perfect for getting between caliper and the rim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Now I need a brush which fits around a 17mm wheel nut perfectly and I will never ever need to buy another brush again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

tosh said:


> Now I need a brush which fits around a 17mm wheel nut perfectly and I will never ever need to buy another brush again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure someone does something specifically for around wheel nuts but if I remember right it was foam on a plastic handle rather than a brush. It might be dodo juice.

Edit: just found it.
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel...ce-nutt-plug-wheel-nut-cleaner/prod_1341.html


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

tosh said:


> Now I need a brush which fits around a 17mm wheel nut perfectly and I will never ever need to buy another brush again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just use this...?

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/valet-pro-detailing-brush-small


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions...

I suppose I want a circular brush, which is 19mm in diameter and has a 17mm hole in the middle! Then I'll want one on a drill attachment...

Don't ask for much do I!

Tried all my 26 brushes, nothing gets in there, I'll have to invent something, but the dodo one looks interesting.

I suppose I could take out 2 bolts, clean behind, then another two, and then the locker. But I'll want an air line to blow the water out (that I don't have).

I've got some TAC Quartz to seal the wheels with, so they'll be done once properly one weekend. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Whatever you do, DONT search for "dodo nutt plug" on YouTube


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like it's for Stud wheels not Bolt wheels... Ho hum...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MiGomes (Oct 10, 2014)

Ok, I will try the woolies, but I would like to get a quality set that don't self destroy after a couple of washes...

Who sells the best ones in europe? Ultimate Finish? Clean Your Car? ...? I have no idea...


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

MiGomes said:


> Ok, I will try the woolies, but I would like to get a quality set that don't self destroy after a couple of washes...
> 
> Who sells the best ones in europe? Ultimate Finish? Clean Your Car? ...? I have no idea...


Polished Bliss. Great (make that stunning) service and free postage.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-wheel-woolies-cat4.html

Also maybe worth picking up a Raceglaze 'supersize' detailing brush too. My ValetPro brush split, avoid.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/detailing-brushes-and-bottles.html


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I use swissvax brushes and wheel woolies for the backs 

Best kit going


----------



## MiGomes (Oct 10, 2014)

Blackmass said:


> Polished Bliss. Great (make that stunning) service and free postage.
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-wheel-woolies-cat4.html


Thanks! But the shipping to europe at £19.00 is very high...


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

MiGomes said:


> Thanks! But the shipping to europe at £19.00 is very high...


Where abouts in Europe are you from? You could try Slim's Detailing, they sell them too.

http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/delivery

Or Amazon


----------



## MiGomes (Oct 10, 2014)

Blackmass said:


> Where abouts in Europe are you from? You could try Slim's Detailing, they sell them too.
> 
> http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/delivery
> 
> Or Amazon


 Yes. Best price I found so far is from www.cleanyourcar.co.uk. 37,95£ plus 7.95£...


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

MiGomes said:


> Yes. Best price I found so far is from www.cleanyourcar.co.uk. 37,95£ plus 7.95£...


Don't forget the forum discount code as well for CYC

Slims also do 10% off first order - and they have the rubber handle thingis

Saverschoice may also be able to give you a shipping cost to EU, and they have a discount code also.

It's a shame that CarCareEurope don't stock them - I used to buy a lot of 1z stuff from there.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

All the European Distributors are here - you may find someone closer:

http://braunautomotive.brush.com/find-a-distributor


----------



## MiGomes (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys. Just ordered a kit from clean your car. Will make a review when they arrive. :thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

MiGomes said:


> Thanks for the help guys. Just ordered a kit from clean your car. Will make a review when they arrive. :thumb:


You can never have enough brushes - see if you can find a set of "sash brushes" locally in various sizes - you'll find one or two out of that set which will match your wheels perfectly.

If you can't find ones with plastic ferrules, then you can cover any metal with electricians insulating tape (pvc tape).


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I glued a 4inch wool roller onto a toothbrush handle, for those tiny sectors, works beautifully.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Titanium Htail said:


> I glued a 4inch wool roller onto a toothbrush handle, for those tiny sectors, works beautifully.


That is a fantastic idea; MF roller on a stick, and you've got a medium sized wheel woolie!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

*Any bargains in USA?*

Some good advice for buying in Europe.
I'm in the market for for some wheel brushes and I'm off to America for hols this year

Is there anything in the States worth looking out for?


----------



## Risdale (Nov 6, 2015)

Avoid Chemical Guys! Or at least the wheelbrush... I purchased mine in January and the thing has fallen apart, including the lovely wire up the middle scratching my alloy(s) - yet to find every bit of damage.


----------



## MiGomes (Oct 10, 2014)

Brushes arrived yesterday. Got them through clean your car. Nice touch the writen by hand card thanking for the order.

Washed the car when arrived home. They did their job well. For my wheels, the larger brush is a bit large and gets caught in the disk brake protection (a metalic plate). The medium is ok, but it it was a bit larger wouldn't hurt. 

Will see the durability over time. :thumb: Forgot to take a pic...


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

MiGomes said:


> Brushes arrived yesterday. Got them through clean your car. Nice touch the writen by hand card thanking for the order.
> 
> Washed the car when arrived home. They did their job well. For my wheels, the larger brush is a bit large and gets caught in the disk brake protection (a metalic plate). The medium is ok, but it it was a bit larger wouldn't hurt.
> 
> Will see the durability over time. :thumb: Forgot to take a pic...


You'll love them over time - if they're anything like mine, they're indestructible!

I use the largest brush on the wheel face, then the arches...


----------

